# CPC-A rockstar seeking entry level remote position!



## alyciaraeflores (Aug 30, 2016)

Alycia R. Flores, CPC-A
(509) 759-4901
alyciaraeflores@gmail.com


Skills & Qualifications

•	ICD-10, CPT, HCPCS codes
•	AAPC CPC Certified
•	Office operations
•	Strong professional/effective communication skills
•	Ability to prioritize and be flexible to work through high volume workloads successfully 
•	Organizational guru
•	Positive. Punctual. Ability to shift gears and work on a team or independently.
•	Technical Skills: Type at 75+ WPM; 10-key; Data entry; Standard office equipment; Microsoft XP; 
        Microsoft Office: Word, Excel; Internet research, Multi-Line Telephone, Cash Handling 

Education

LS Coding & Education LLC 							                                  February 2016 – August 2016
Anatomy / Physiology / Medical Terminology Course Completed
CPC Certification Course Completed

Professional Experience

US Bank – Region Administrative Assistant				                                	      July 2015 – June 2016
•	Manage/Schedule meeting calendars,, plan events, and  travel arrangements
•	Create spreadsheets and electronically/physically distribute monthly and quarterly reports
•	Collect timesheets and input time on a weekly basis
•	Maintain office supplies, run company errands, order employee recognition gifts, possess corporate card

Francesca’s – Key Holder						     			                             March 2015 – July 2015
•	Establish partnerships with boutique management/home office personnel to support company
 initiatives and objectives
•	Train and develop top talent and motivate staff 
•	Perform daily activities of operating a specialty retail boutique
•	Protect the security of cash, inventory and other assets according to company guidelines

D&G Cleaning – Executive Assistant							     	                       May 2011 – July 2015
•	Directly working with owners to understand business needs for individual positions
•	Post open positions to online job boards, cold calling potential applicants, perform reference checks
•	Create schedules for employees, maintained payroll, processed bank transactions
•	Organized and filed invoices; coordinated  requests from clients, owners and staff

CH Robinson – Account Manager							     	                          March 2013 – April 2014
•	Directly working with clients to develop customer relationships and contacts at multiple levels.
•	Contribute to the development and management of an annual account plan and budget.
•	Ability to prioritize, multi-task and manage time effectively 
•	Ability to work in a team environment, while also delivering independent results

Routh Crabtree & Olsen/Northwest Trustee Services - Foreclosure Assistant			   March 2010 – May 2011  
•	Securing appropriate legal documents from title companies, county clerks, etc.
•	Managed highly confidential and sensitive personal data
•	Recording applicable data – publication charges, reinstatement requests, posting dates, etc.
•	Drafting/editing foreclosure notices with meticulous detail to complete within appropriate deadlines


Nordstrom - Sales Associate								                 September 2009 – March 2010 
•	Maintaining Nordstrom “girlfriend experience” while servicing multiple shoppers at once
•	Promoting and booking quarterly events to hit full capacity attendance
•	Daily and hourly monitoring of counter sales to achieve team goals

Wells Fargo Bank - Lead Teller							                   November 2007 – September 2009
•	Assist in training and managing staff with great attention to detail to minimize outages and errors
•	Continue to increase productivity and provide excellent customer service
•	Keep branch functioning smoothly, especially during peak hours
•	Exceptional detailed tracking of client records/files
•	Ability to switch gears and adapt to the ever evolving bank environment (federal regulations)


----------



## Codergirl93 (Sep 1, 2016)

Just want to give you a heads up that there aren't really any entry level remote coding jobs. When a company is looking for a remote coder they want someone who has been in the coding field for awhile, who has onsite experience, they don't want to have train on everything, they want someone who can be independent with coding, and they normally want someone who has 2 or more years of experience. So if you want to get your foot in the door look for onsite coding positions to gain that experience. Based on your resume it doesn't seem like you have worked in the medical field so you should hands down look for an onsite coding position. Schooling only gives you the basic training to help you obtain the certifications its the onsite coding that will teach you a lot more.

For coding experience is key to getting a remote coding job in the future. Plus being around the more experienced coders from being onsite you learn so much more and you have people there to help or get ideas off of. So look for onsite coding positions first it will help you in the long run and take you further in your career with you just starting off as a new coder and new to the medical filed.

Good luck


----------



## alyciaraeflores (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi Codergirl93 - I would LOVE to be able to find a position where I live; however, onsite entry level coder positions are not available so I am seeking any opportunity I can. I live in a smaller city and I know if I lived in a bigger metropolitan area it would be much easier to find an onsite position, but that's not the case. I'm eager to get started and just need someone to give me the opportunity to prove I can be an asset to their team. Everyone starts somewhere


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 1, 2016)

Entry level remote positions are found in the HCC segment of coding (Diagnostic coding for risk adjustment). There are several HCC companies that hire CPC-A for remote work with training. Although it usually has peaks and valleys since most of the work is centered around specific submission deadlines. Due to the cyclical workloads, there is no guarantee of 40 hours or permanent schedule but at least it adds experience. I think its getting closer to the point when hiring starts to ramp up.


----------



## alyciaraeflores (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey CodingKing -

Thanks for the heads up on HCC coding - I'm willing to take on any experience I can to get my career started! I'm determined! Do you happen to know any companies I should look into for starting out? Or shall I just rummage the internet for HCC positions and flood my resume everywhere?


----------



## Codergirl93 (Sep 1, 2016)

Try networking with a recruiting company like Oxford HIM, there are a lot out there. They can help find you positions either contracted or permanent. Also look on Maxium Health Care. But you should look up Oxford HIM and send them your information. I know that they always have companies looking for coders and they are always remote positions. Another good think about a company like Oxford HIM they follow you on your career path so lets say you get a contracted job that is only for 6 months, what your recruiter would do is before your contract ends they would have another position lined up for you. 

Their website is oxfordhim.com. They have contacted me with job offers which were pretty well paid positions. But if you find another recruiting company do some research on them because there are some recruiting companies that aren't very professional. If you go on Glassdoor. com you can see reviews and some other things from people you have been employed by that company.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## alyciaraeflores (Sep 1, 2016)

Codergirl93 - Awesome! I will absolutely send them my information! Thanks so much for that!


----------

